# 95 Sentra GXE Large Oil Leak



## jlatimer11 (Mar 25, 2017)

A week or so ago I changed the oil in my 95 Sentra. I noticed a couple of drops on the ground afterwards, but I assumed that I just spilled a little or I left the funnel lying around and it dropped.

Fast forward to yesterday where I had a puddle underneath the car. I put it back on ramps and checked both the drain plug and oil filter, both were clean. In fact, the leak is on the opposite side of where they are.

I took a video after I removed the passenger side tire and shroud. A few seconds after starting the car you can see it stream out of the area of the oil pan. Looking closer, it appears the leak is coming from above rather than from the oil pan gasket.

Here is the video: youtube.com/watch?v=vmQ-ruQMSLc

I understand that you probably can't give me an exact reason for the leak based on the video, but I was hoping that someone could at least give me an idea of where to look. There's all kinds of stuff in the engine bay so visibility in this area isn't great.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Most common leak on these engines is the front crank seal. When they leak, the crank pulley will throw the oil all over the front of the engine. It's a <$10 part and not too bad of a job to do. A shop would probably replace it in the 1.0-1.5 hour range.


----------

